# Betty having fun (Warning: Picture heavy!)



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Pictures of Betty having fun in her new place. Sorry there are so many, I just couldn't stop taking pictures!









I has a punkin!









(I never realized Betty had a beard until I took this picture!)









Gettin' in your face, ready for my closeup!









What did you bring me?









I no like what your bring me!









But I eats it anyway.









Gah!









See me climbin' up my steps!









I walk on two legs like hooman!









O, Hai!!!!!









Ratjet1 is ready for takeoff!









But I wants it!









I has a box!


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

You pics look great...and could they not with a cutie like Betty!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

lol... wonderful soooo cute..
love them hammocks,where did you get them from?


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

oh my goodness, i love your betty! Shes down right adorable. Love the narration as well, made me laugh


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> love them hammocks,where did you get them from?


I made them myself with fleece and old jeans. They work pretty nicely, except I'm still working out getting the grommets to stay in. They're working on my second batch better than my first, and that probably has something to do with my being excited and clumsy with the first ones.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

the commentary was funny, i especially liked the jet take off one, the walking like a "hooman" and but i wants it, the first one is cute too, i like them all : P


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

shes prety cute and i like the name


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*coos* What a cutie pie! I love the captions. Were there too many pics? I thought there weren't enough!  She seems to like her house!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

She's so full of personality! What a camera ham! I love how in "but I wants it!" we have no idea what "it" is, but we can all related to some greedy little beggar rat! And she looks so SAD!!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Jeez! Shes the prettiest hairless I've ever seen! Your one lucky owner.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh Betty you hairless little troublemaker you. She is so adorable, such an expressive little face.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I am getting another rat and it is going to be a hairless.


Loved the captions, especially the hooman & ratjet1.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

"But I wants it!" 

LMAO! AWWW I love that picture! lol


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Your rat looks cool but it is not my favorit tipe of rat.I am only a kid and I do not want one now mybe when I am older.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

i really like ow her cage is decorated. so girly!


i think its about time i take up a project of my own for my little ratties. BEtty is really something!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cute... I want a hairless!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

so sweet i love rexes


----------

